
Reddit Coins - 3K7m7bUZyWA1KCD
https://www.reddit.com/coins
======
KiDD
I don't know why I expected this to be block chain related...

~~~
hobofan
That's not an unreasonable assumption considering Reddit has in the past
announced that they would be doing research into adding a cryptocurrency to
Reddit, to give "more ownership to its users". AFAIK that plans have been
dropped a long time ago.

